# NHL Playoff Schedule



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

NHL Playoff schedule

EASTERN CONFERENCE

Boston vs. Montreal 
April 18: at Boston, 7
April 21: at Boston, 7 (ESPN2)
April 23: at Montreal, 7 
April 25: at Montreal, 7 (ESPN2)
x-April 27: at Boston, 1 (ABC)
x-April 29: at Montreal, 7
x-April 30 at Boston, 7

Philadelphia vs. Ottawa
April 17: at Philadelphia, 7 
April 20: at Philadelphia, 7 (ESPN)
April 22: at Ottawa, 7 (ESPN2)
April 24: at Ottawa, 7 (ESPN)
x-April 26: at Philadelphia, 7 (ESPN)
x-April 28: at Ottawa, 3 (ESPN)
x-April 30: at Philadelphia, 7

Carolina vs. New Jersey
April 17: at Carolina, 7 (ESPN2)
April 19: at Carolina, 7:30 (ESPN2)
April 21: at New Jersey, 3
April 23: at New Jersey, 7
x-April 24: at Carolina, 7
x-April 27: at New Jersey, 1 (ABC)
x-April 29: at Carolina, 7

Toronto vs. N.Y. Islanders
April 18: at Toronto, 7
April 20: at Toronto, 3 (ABC)
April 23: at N.Y. Islanders, 7 (ESPN2) 
April 24: at N.Y. Islanders, 7
x-April 26: at Toronto, 7 (ESPN2)
x-April 28: at N.Y. Islanders, 8 (ESPN2)
x-April 30: at Toronto, 7

WESTERN CONFERENCE

Detroit vs. Vancouver
April 17: at Detroit, 7 (ESPN)
April 19: at Detroit, 7 (ESPN)
April 21: at Vancouver, 10 (ESPN2)
April 23: at Vancouver, 10:30 (ESPN)
x-April 25: at Detroit, 7 (ESPN)
x-April 27: at Vancouver, 7
x-April 29: at Detroit, 7 (ESPN)

Colorado vs. Los Angeles
April 18: at Colorado, 10 (ESPN2)
April 20: at Colorado, 3 (ABC)
April 22: at Los Angeles, 10:30
April 23: at Los Angeles, 10:30
x-April 25: at Colorado, 9:30
x-April 27: at Los Angeles, 6 (ABC)
x-April 30: at Colorado, 9:30

San Jose vs. Phoenix
April 17: at San Jose, 10 (ESPN2)
April 20: at San Jose, 3 (ABC)
April 22: at Phoenix, 10 
April 24: at Phoenix, 10
x-April 26: at San Jose, 10
x-April 28: at Phoenix, 10:30
x-April 30: at San Jose, 10

St. Louis vs. Chicago
April 18: at St. Louis, 7 (ESPN)
April 20: at St. Louis, 3 (ABC)
April 22: at Chicago, 8 (ESPN2)
April 23: at Chicago, 8 (ESPN)
x-April 25: at St. Louis, 7 (ESPN)
x-April 27: at Chicago, 1 (ABC)
x-April 29: at St. Louis, 7 (ESPN)

Best-of-seven; x-if necessary


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

CBC H.N.I.C. Sked for Round One:

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/hnic/tvschedule.shtml


----------



## Trevor (Apr 16, 2002)

Will Direct TV provide the back-up feeds for ESPN and ESPN2 for the 2002 NHL hockey playoffs? (channels 210 and 211).


----------

